# Transmisor y receptor simple con ne555n via RF.



## Ne555n (Sep 30, 2011)

Buenas radioaficionados , queria construir un circuito que envie una señal 0 o 1 segun el estado de un interruptor via RF y su receptor. No tengo ni idea de como hacerlos. Para el emisor he pensado en hacer un circuito tanque LC con un oscilador ne555n y un transistor pero no sabria como hacerlo, es decir, elegir el valor del condensador y de la resistencia y como conectarlo a la salida del oscilador y tampoco se a que frecuencia es recomendable que opere . Para el receptor no tengo ni idea :S.

Si se os ocurre alguna idea mejor que usar un 555 o un circuito tanque para enviar ese 1 o 0 via RF, estoy abierto a sugerencias . GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA DE ANTEMANO 

Antes de irme, os dejo una imagen de mi idea . Es muy simple, consiste en un oscilador basado en un 555 los valores de las resistencias no los he puesto dado que no conozco a que frecuencia operara el circuito.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

Hu, seme hace que:

o estás por inventar algo fabuloso
o no tenés mucha idea de la electrónica

Supongo que el 100% de los transmisores y receptores funcionana con tensiones sinusoidales para poder modularlas....
Supongo que esa señal de onda cuadrada que va a sacar tu 555 puede pseudo-transformarse en una senoide por medio de bobina y capacitor como filtro...pero nos queda un problema más:

La frecuencia a la que oscila un 555 no supera los 500KHz y eso ya es pedirle mucho....si trabajaras en FM con esas frecuencias la antena sería bastante grande y ni hablar de si fuera AM


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

Es que aunque funcione, no creo que sea factible que él lo haga...

es decir, si siquiera se tomó el trabajo de leer la hoja de datos del 555 (el cual lo tiene hasta de avatar) para saber los valores de resistencias y capacitor para determinar la frecuencia de oscilación


----------



## Ne555n (Sep 30, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Es que aunque funcione, no creo que sea factible que él lo haga...
> 
> es decir, si siquiera se tomó el trabajo de leer la hoja de datos del 555 (el cual lo tiene hasta de avatar) para saber los valores de resistencias y capacitor para determinar la frecuencia de oscilación



Es cierto no me lei la hoja de datos del 555 porque es un integrado que he usado mucho en muchos proyectos y que conozco a la perfección. Lo que no conozco bien es el tema de la radiofrecuencia, es nuevo para mi. Escuche que los circuitos tanque podian oscilar con una frecuencia de sobretono es decir, que si yo le pongo una señal de 500 KHz a un circuito tanque este oscilará a una frecuencia superior multiplo de la frecuencia orginal. Ademas, con las nuevas tecnologias TTL yo creo que puede alcanzar un poco mas hasta 1 MHz no?. 

(Los valores de las resistencias no los he puesto porque no se la frecuencia de operacion del circuito a radiofrecuencia.)

Tambien propuse que si era mala idea usar el 555 como oscilador se me comentase y no se me criticase...



> es decir, si siquiera se tomó el trabajo de leer la hoja de datos del 555 (el cual lo tiene hasta de avatar)



Creo que la tranformacion de onda cuadrada a sinusenoidal se ocupa el circuito tanque.


----------



## albertoxx (Sep 30, 2011)

Yo tampoco no se mucho pero, tambien en tu circuito te hace falta el capacitor, inductor y antena para que salgan las se;ales, pero eso si de otro oscilador que sea mas rapido por que a mas rapidez mas peque;a es la onda que genera por eso los hornos microndas son de 1 Ghz y segun wikipedia mide menos de 30 cm bueno con un 555 se puede pero con una mega antena, he visto unos transmisores con 2 transistores y 2 capacitores eso para hacer la portadora


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

Yo no critiqué...pero como bien decís amigo Ne555n lo conocés a la perfección en la práctica!

Pero para algo existe la teoría...yo no creo que el 555 oscile establemente a esas frecuencias...la verdad es que no lo creo.

La mayoría de los osciladores (digamos el 99,99%) que he visto son con 1 transistor, 1 bobina, 1 capacitor variable, y 1 capacitor cerámico muy chico...más simple que eso no creo que se pueda hacer...y modulan bien, en FM como en AM

La verdad es que podríamos dedicarle tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero a intentar hacer algo decente con un 555 pero no lo veo muy factible

Igualmente, suponiendo que logremos que oscile de manera segura a 1MHz sigue siendo poca frecuencia para transmitir en FM, la antena como venimos diciendote será muy grande


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 2, 2011)

Ne555n dijo:


> Buenas radioaficionados , queria construir un circuito que envie una señal 0 o 1 segun el estado de un interruptor via RF y su receptor. No tengo ni idea de como hacerlos. Para el emisor he pensado en hacer un circuito tanque LC con un oscilador ne555n y un transistor pero no sabria como hacerlo, es decir, elegir el valor del condensador y de la resistencia y como conectarlo a la salida del oscilador y tampoco se a que frecuencia es recomendable que opere . Para el receptor no tengo ni idea :S.
> 
> Si se os ocurre alguna idea mejor que usar un 555 o un circuito tanque para enviar ese 1 o 0 via RF, estoy abierto a sugerencias . GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA DE ANTEMANO
> 
> Antes de irme, os dejo una imagen de mi idea . Es muy simple, consiste en un oscilador basado en un 555 los valores de las resistencias no los he puesto dado que no conozco a que frecuencia operara el circuito.


y si en vez de esto,haces un transmisor y la señal del 555 la pones como audio y no como portadora???????
Ademas podes usar cualquier receptor de am o fm para recibir la señal,y a la salida de audio del receptor colocas,por ejemplo,un rele que se acciona con la señal que envias........
aca hay algo parecido....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-receptor-22018/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2011)

Claro Master, usar el 555 para generar una señal Moduladora que se llama, es de baja frecuencia y todo joya...peeero

la idea de la moduladora es que varíe..entonces...se me ocurre una idea...

hacer un generador de tonos con el 555 con varios botones...cada botón asociado a una resistencia (para ir variando la resistencia del oscilador) y bueno, a medida que se tocan los botones va cambiando la frecuencia del tono...

luego, en el receptor un filtro para tantos tonos como botones haya...y listo


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 2, 2011)

perfecto,cada filtro deja pasar ese tono que necesitas,y si vamos mas lejos,hacer una especie de scaner o selector que acciones con un solo boton y que pase de tono automaticamente?????
y si nos ponemos massss exigentes,con algun pic y display que te mida la frecuencia y te indique en que frecuencia estas?????


----------



## Dano (Oct 3, 2011)

> Si yo le pongo una señal de 500 KHz a un circuito....



Con un 555 ?


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Llega a esa frecuencia??? no seria mejor algun 74hc?
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 5, 2011)

Algo aun mas sencillo... osciladores a cristal?


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 5, 2011)

se puede colocar un cristal en lugar del capacitor que combinado con la resistencia da la frecuencia,me refiero al 555


----------



## Ne555n (Oct 8, 2011)

Uau , Gracias a todos por las ideas!! .

 La idea de The Master me parecio muy buena:



The Master dijo:


> y si en vez de esto,haces un transmisor y la señal del 555 la pones como audio y no como portadora???????
> Ademas podes usar cualquier receptor de am o fm para recibir la señal,y a la salida de audio del receptor colocas,por ejemplo,un rele que se acciona con la señal que envias........
> aca hay algo parecido....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-receptor-22018/



Aunque tengo una pregunta, el transmisor cual seria?, un oscilador colpitts por ejemplo? que seria como hacer un transmisor FM pero en vez de poner un microfono como entrada pondria el 555 no?. Si alguien me puede facilitar un esquema se lo agradezco .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 8, 2011)

The Master: estás seguro que se puede hacer esa modificación?
Estás seguro que haciendo eso, el 555 oscila tan alto y estable?

NE555n: sigo creyendo que seguís pidiendo el diagrama hecho, y si es posible una PCB completita enviada por correo...y en verdad la idea original fue tuya...asi que vos sos quien tiene que proponer el diagrama electrónico

Nosotros ayudaremos cuando se te presenten problemas


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> The Master: estás seguro que se puede hacer esa modificación?
> Estás seguro que haciendo eso, el 555 oscila tan alto y estable?
> 
> NE555n: sigo creyendo que seguís pidiendo el diagrama hecho, y si es posible una PCB completita enviada por correo...y en verdad la idea original fue tuya...asi que vos sos quien tiene que proponer el diagrama electrónico
> ...


vos podes mandar cualquier oscilacion en un emisor,siempre que este dentro del rango del audio, una oscilacion mayor a 20kHz creo que no se escucha,pero en audio tenes varias frecuencias de oscilacion,el tema pasa por los filtros que tiene cada aparato para filtrar la portadora del audio en si.Yo hice un oscilador con transistores,use un inyector para probar parlantes, y a la salida de audio del aparato receptor se escuchaba la oscilacion,asi que la oscilacion sale,hay que poner un rele acorde y un transistor para que controle la corriente,obviamente una resistencia para la base del transistor.....


----------



## crossfiress (Oct 8, 2011)

creo que hace un tiempo vi en algun lugar algo parecido y como siempre lo guardo por si acaso RF con ne555 de 1,2,4,8 canales cuando lo encuentre lo posteo


----------



## Ne555n (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> The Master: estás seguro que se puede hacer esa modificación?
> Estás seguro que haciendo eso, el 555 oscila tan alto y estable?
> 
> NE555n: sigo creyendo que seguís pidiendo el diagrama hecho, y si es posible una PCB completita enviada por correo...y en verdad la idea original fue tuya...asi que vos sos quien tiene que proponer el diagrama electrónico
> ...



No, no quiero el trabajo echo, el circuito lo quiero diseñar yo. Solo quiero que se me de la base para poder diseñar un transmisor RF ya que no tengo ni idea de como empezar a diseñarlo :S. Ya llevo un tiempo intentandolo, buscando informacion sobre los circuitos tanque (LC), osciladores hartley y coolpitts... pero no hay manera. Del resto del circuito ya me encargo yo ya que este es una parte del circuito original.

Aver, voy a aclarar las cosas: Yo tengo una señal que puede ser 1 o 0. Cuando sea 1, quiero que el receptor encienda un led y que cuando sea 0 el receptor apague un led. La idea es muy simple pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer el transmisor ni el receptor RF ya que lo que entra por el transmisor es una señal digital y no una de audio o analogica como en el caso del transmisor de radio FM o AM. Que circuito tengo que utilizar para poder transmitir y para poder recibir esta señal? Almenos quiero una base para poder saber por donde empezar a pillar este transmisor.

La frecuencia del transmisor me da igual, siempre y cuando no sea la comercial 80-105 MHz para evitar problemas, y la distancia tampoco me preocupa mucho ya que van a estar casi pegados.


Aqui va una imagen mas especifica de lo que quiero hacer (espero que quede claro):


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ne555n , el 555 ni por casualidad llega a 88 mhz, asi lo hagas con un lc o con lo que se te ocurra, fijate que post mas arriba se comento del tema.
Saludos


----------



## Ne555n (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, fallo mio desde el principio, no queria que el oscilador sea el 555, lo queria para otra cosa pero me he dado cuenta que no hace falta. Olvidome del 555, entonces como transmito una señal digital via RF? Que circuito escogo??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 11, 2011)

Hay unos transmisores y receptores que ya vienen fabricados y funcionan muy bien, para hasta creo 4 bits que son los TLP y RLP

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/manejo-modulos-tlp434-rlp434-441/

ya te busco mejor la información...y sino a fabricar transmisor de FM con el típico transistor BF494 o 495...


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 11, 2011)

elegi la frecuencia que quieras, tipo de modulacion (am/fm/ssb en ese orden es la facilidad  ) y buscas aca mismo que hay algunos recontra probados tanto con ic como con transistores simples, si no te convence ninguno esta google, si recien arrancas con la RF buscate algun transmisor sencillo y de componentes facil de conseguir y el receptor usas alguno domestico que tengas o se lo robas a algun familiar.
Saludos


----------



## Ne555n (Oct 12, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hay unos transmisores y receptores que ya vienen fabricados y funcionan muy bien, para hasta creo 4 bits que son los TLP y RLP
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/manejo-modulos-tlp434-rlp434-441/
> 
> ya te busco mejor la información...y sino a fabricar transmisor de FM con el típico transistor BF494 o 495...



Gracias DJ DRACO, pero no quiero modulos echos. Ok almenos ya tengo una base, entonces debo buscar un transmisor FM con el transistor BF 494. Buscare informacion haver si encuentro algo sobre como realizar el transmisor .


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 12, 2011)

Aca te dejo algo........
bye


----------



## begejo (Oct 12, 2011)

Ne555n esta pag. te va a servir para tu proyecto Ver el archivo adjunto 21016 ;Me da la impresión de que no has buscado lo suficiente en el foro,tomate un tiempo y busca,busca y busca, !que lo encontrarás¡.Tu proyecto es bueno, pero quémate las pestañas y lograrás tu objetivo,hay varios temas relacionados con  TXs y modulación.
Saludos y sé que tendrás suerte.


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 12, 2011)

Amigo yo hice una practica en la materia de radiofrecuencia en la que con 1 555 ,2 condensadores ,1 bobina y 1 swich se escuchaba un pitido en todas las frecuencias de AM. *Como no cumplo las politicas del Foro me* *editaron el mensaje*    Saludos !!!


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 13, 2011)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Amigo yo hice una practica en la materia de radiofrecuencia en la que con 1 555 ,2 condensadores ,1 bobina y 1 swich se escuchaba un pitido en todas las frecuencias de AM, si te interesa dame tu correo y te envio el diagrama. Saludos !!!



Zundack, a mi si me interesa. Podrias postearlo?


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 13, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Zundack, a mi si me interesa. Podrias postearlo?



Mira aquí te lo dejo, su voltaje de operación son de 6v a 9v ,no pongas el capacitor de 220 uF en lugar de el pon un puente como la linea azul, la bobina que tienes que hacer va a ser de alambre sin esmalte calibre 14 con un diámetro de 10 cm y alrededor de 20 vueltas.. Saludos  !!!  

Espero que te sirva...


----------



## begejo (Oct 13, 2011)

Ese es un oscilador para practicar telegrafía,que se bate con la FI ( 455 kcs )
 que sale de la etapa conversora del receptor de AM.


----------



## Ne555n (Oct 15, 2011)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Mira aquí te lo dejo, su voltaje de operación son de 6v a 9v ,no pongas el capacitor de 220 uF en lugar de el pon un puente como la linea azul, la bobina que tienes que hacer va a ser de alambre sin esmalte calibre 14 con un diámetro de 10 cm y alrededor de 20 vueltas.. Saludos  !!!
> 
> Espero que te sirva...



Si!!! GRACIAS ZUNDACK!!! es lo que buscaba!! . , Si se escucha un pitido es que tranmite señal asi que me va perfecto, ahora solo me queda el receptor, creo que con un simple receptor AM servira para extraer la señal no?


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 15, 2011)

Ne555n dijo:


> Si!!! GRACIAS ZUNDACK!!! es lo que buscaba!! . , Si se escucha un pitido es que tranmite señal asi que me va perfecto, ahora solo me queda el receptor, creo que con un simple receptor AM servira para extraer la señal no?



Tal y como nos dice Zundack; se escucha un pitido en todas las bandas de AM. Receptores AM: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptoram.htm



			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> Tal y como nos dice Zundack; se escucha un pitido en todas las bandas de AM. Receptores AM: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptoram.htm



Supongo que lo querrás para transmisión de datos, así que puedes poner un simple operacional a la salida y comparar la salida del receptor am con una referencia con potenciómetro. Te sobraría el ampli LM386.


----------



## wmig (Ago 3, 2013)

Ne555n dijo:


> Buenas radioaficionados , queria construir un circuito que envie una señal 0 o 1 segun el estado de un interruptor via RF y su receptor. No tengo ni idea de como hacerlos. Para el emisor he pensado en hacer un circuito tanque LC con un oscilador ne555n y un transistor pero no sabria como hacerlo, es decir, elegir el valor del condensador y de la resistencia y como conectarlo a la salida del oscilador y tampoco se a que frecuencia es recomendable que opere . Para el receptor no tengo ni idea :S.
> 
> Si se os ocurre alguna idea mejor que usar un 555 o un circuito tanque para enviar ese 1 o 0 via RF, estoy abierto a sugerencias . GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA DE ANTEMANO
> 
> Antes de irme, os dejo una imagen de mi idea . Es muy simple, consiste en un oscilador basado en un 555 los valores de las resistencias no los he puesto dado que no conozco a que frecuencia operara el circuito.




hola que tal, pues ya a pasado bastante tiempo desde que publicaste la pregunta pero igual y aun te sirva. Navegando por internet y con la necesidad de crear un simple control a distancia por RF me tope con este lik: 
http://www.pyroelectro.com/projects/pyro_rf_receiver_27mhz/index.html

Espero aun te sirva saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola a todos yo recomiendo o uso de un circuito integrado denominado LM567 que reconoce una frequencia programada pero mui especifica  y responde con  uno nivel logico "0" por intermedio de un colector abierto en su salida.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

